# Help with my 25 hp Evinrude Tracker - dies at throttle



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a Tracker, Evinrude, 25 hp, electric start made in 1989, factory run "R (TE 25 EL CF R) on my 16ft MirroCraft. Tonight the engine died when I opened up the throttle to get on plane - it goes, the dies off the surges then dies again. Will start right back up and will return to idle if I throttle down. 

Engine runs fine at idle and start right up. Fuel bulb will stay hard when pumped up and I could not see any leaks, disconnected lines, etc.

Any ideas? 

*HELP*
.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 23, 2011)

After other options are tried & nothing found take off carb & make sure there's nothing under the needle & seat which could be restricting fuel? Also check main jet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks crazymanme2 - what other options?


----------



## Skidz (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe the fuel pump has problems? I figured the bulb would not stay firm once you get the motor running and fuel is being pulled through it.

Skidz


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2011)

Skidz said:


> Maybe the fuel pump has problems? I figured the bulb would not stay firm once you get the motor running and fuel is being pulled through it.
> 
> Skidz



It softens to the "normal" amount


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Capt,

Couple of things to consider before you clean your carb and put a new carb kit in.

- Make sure the vent cap is open on gas tank. Closed will make it difficult for the pump to pull fuel at higher speeds. Also make sure the vent cap opening is not clogged with dirt or old oil,etc etc.

- Look at your fuel lines and connectors from the tank to the motor, from the connector to the fuel pump and from the fuel pump to the carb. Check for cracking, looseness, and leaking. Possibly with cracks or loose connections air could be entering the system and displacing fuel. 

- With a spark checker, check both cylinders for spark at least 1/4 to 5/16 inch of gap. Should be a good snappy blue spark.

- Make sure the fuel you have in your tank is fresh, phase separation can happen with ethanol enriched fuels and water accumulation.

These are just a few thoughts before you dig in your carburetor. If all the above is ok, then you may have clean and place a new carburetor kit in your motor. From the sound of your symptoms, your high speed jet may be gummed up or float needle maybe gummed up and sticking. The reasons for suspicions, is that you can start up your motor fine and idle fine.

Someone, brought up an interesting point a month or so back, when they where having similar issues, but they were having rough idling as well. The issue was fuel vapor lock. The fuel that they were using was a winter blend and the fuel vaporized in the fuels lines and fuel pump at lower temperatures with record high temps. So, try fresh fuel/oil mix and see if your problem improves.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks - I will let you know what I find


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like you have a plugged main jet. When last used did you run the engine until there was no fuel in the carb?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to help in this matter. I ordered a carp kit and re-did the carb (simple) Getting the carb off the engine was a PITA as I had to also remove the starter motor


Cleaned the carb, new parts and new seals - perfect! Put it all back together and starts up and purrs - looking good

Take the boat to the local lake, starts right up - hit the throttle and "blahhhh" engine runs for a little while then bogs right down - same problem. 

I notice the the bulb is soft on the fuel line. So, new gas tank, new fuel line and back out to test again. Well that was the problem, the old tank or line must be loosing just enough vacuum to fuel starve the motor at high RPMS


Anyway, I got it all running again and wanted to give you the results - thank you very much for taking the time to help


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update Capt, glad to hear you have your boat and motor in order. Fish fries and beer!!!!


----------

